# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Calcul Nombre De Jour Entre  2 Dates infopath2007

## syntony

bonjour,
je souhaite effectuer le calcul du nombre de jour  entre deux dates
j'ai une cellule 'date depart', une cellule 'date arrivee'
je recherche un calcul de base simple, calcul de tous les jours (y compris week end )

j'utilise infopath 2007
le format date est en anglais

merci

syntony

----------


## ecirb

je ne sais pas quelles sont les diffrences, mais j'ai utilis sur infopath 2003 la fonction DateDiff et a a trs bien march.
pour ma part j'y ai exclu les week end... 
brice

----------


## syntony

mais la fonction Datediff n'est pas proposee dans les modules de calcul de date sur infopath2007

----------


## stephane eyskens

Ce code te permet de calculer la diffrence. T'as qu' le mettre sur le changed event li  ta date de fin par ex.


```

```

----------


## syntony

merci pour l'info

mais je n'arrive pas a connecter infopath et  VSTA....

----------


## stephane eyskens

> merci pour l'info
> 
> mais je n'arrive pas a connecter infopath et  VSTA....


ben tu dois juste faire "tools -> programming -> loading event" par exemple ou bien tu slectionnes ton champ date, tu cliques sur le bouton droit, et ensuite tu cliques sur programming -> changed event

----------


## syntony

je n'ai pas de probleme sur la manipulation...

quand je suis sur la cellule calcul du nombre de jour, 
clic droit->programming->change event.....

infopath me repond -> access is denied

----------


## stephane eyskens

> je n'ai pas de probleme sur la manipulation...
> 
> quand je suis sur la cellule calcul du nombre de jour, 
> clic droit->programming->change event.....
> 
> infopath me repond -> access is denied


ah bizarre a, jamais eu a, t'es administrateur de ton poste? Regarde aussi peut-tre dans l'event viewer si y a un log qui trane

Et si tu essayes avec un nouveau formulaire, t'as le mme problme?

----------


## syntony

Bonjour

non je ne suis pas logge en administrateur, mais j'ai les memes droits
je vais essayer avec le logging administrateur
mais avant,  avec un nouveau formulaire
merci

----------


## syntony

voici ce qui apparait au moment ou j'ai le message d'erreur
EVENT LOG
Microsoft Office Session

ID: 16, Application Name: Microsoft Office Groove, Application Version: 5.1.2600.2180, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.4518.1014. This session lasted 0 seconds with 0 seconds of active time.  This session ended normally.

EVENT LOG
APPLICATION
MYSSQL$SQLEXPRESS
Service Broker manager has started.

Hier, j'ai eu un demarrage bizzare.....
(config Windows XP PRO, carte reseau, connexion internet par le reseau)
le boot se passait bien, mais je n'avais plus de connexion internet
et pour cause, quelquechose avait change l'adresse IP de la carte reseau...
je demarre INFOPATH, j'ouvre mon formulaire, 
cellule de calcul -> clic droit-> programming-> etc..., ca marche !
mais je n'avais pas ton code !!!
je change l'adresse IP de la carte pour aller le chercher sur Internet
(l'erreur commise, a mon avis c'est d'avoir ferme les fenetres INFOPATH..)
je reccupere le code, j'ouvre INFOPATH, meme manip
mais cette fois ci.....message d'erreur : access denied...

j'ai comme l'impression que le probleme est dans une config reseau

----------


## syntony

j'ai utilise le compte administrateur, meme probleme....

j'ai cree un nouveau formulaire, tout simple, 
donc meme manip.....et....
le message d'erreur est un peu different, " could not start Microsoft Script Editor "

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Alors si je rsume quand tu as une certaine IP ca marche et quand tu met celle pour aller sur Internet Microsoft script editor ne marche plus?

bizzare, bizzare, car je ne voit pas le rapport entre les deux....

T'as essayer de dsinstaller Infopath, de rebootez et r-installez? et pendant la rinstallation choisis avanc et clic droit sur le menu Infopath et choisi tout xcuter depuis mon PC fait de mme avec le menu Outils Office.

++

Thierry

----------

